# oil ran out of my snow blower



## nick53 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, im new to this fourm. I have a question. first let me tell you what happened. I was snow blowing a friends driveway, they have a fence that runs along the is of the driveway, there was a broken part in the fence I didn't see cause of the snow hiding it, I sucked up a peace of the fence in my augers. in what caused my snow blower to upend like it was trying to clime the fence, it happened so fast I didn't know what happened. the snow blower was still running but laying on it handle bars. I didn't shut it off I just ran over to get the fence out of the augers after clearing the auger I noticed a lot oil ran down the side of the snow blower so I shut it off an found no oil on the dip stick. I could not see where the oil can from, my question is, is that normal or did I do damage to the engine or shaft to the auger. I do run this machine with shear pins that came with blower. they did not brake and I replaced the oil an did not see any leaks., so where did the oil come from?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

did the blower tip up? if so it ( oil ) may have come out of the breather


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd definitely be double checking those shear pins to make sure you've got the correct pins in there and also double check that they aren't too tight. If they're screwed down too tight they can't do their job. 
Like Detrbuzzard said, oil probably came out breather. 
Be tbankful nobody got hurt.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Check also that the augers are not rusted to the shafts. If they are the shear pins WILL NOT shear and you can damage the gearbox.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

No oil at all? that seems like a bit... Easiest thing to do is find where it came from. If its the breather its no problem. If your not sure what the breather is send us a picture and we can easily let you know.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The breather is generally behind the carburetor. I'd fill it with oil and run it, it'll probably be fine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

nt40lanman said:


> The breather is generally behind the carburetor. I'd fill it with oil and run it, it'll probably be fine.


What he said Δ


----------



## nick53 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you to all of you for your help. I have a 2006 ariens ST11508LE. I take very good care of it including waxing it an lubing everything that moves regular maintenance even gas treatment to keep fuel system clean it starts every year no 
problems. I also have the original ariens cab on it ( the big orange square one). Any way the snow bower was facing the fence when it sucked up the wire the auger was straight up in the air an handle bars down, like it was trying to clime the fence, (the cab hit me in the head gave me a lump on the top of my head) but the machine still kept running. I know I made a mistake by not shutting it off right away. I put new oil in it an ran it but I think it seems to have a little vibration in it. I don't think the machine had time to brake the shear pins cause the controls got ripped out of my hands so fast as it went up ended. I checked every thing it seems ok.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd make sure that the auger did not get bent, and I would probably remove and inspect each of the shear pins to make sure they are intact.


----------



## nick53 (Jan 3, 2014)

*shear pins*

I didn't know not too tighten the shear pins, one of the guys in the fourm told me not to tighten the shear pins, i'm so use to tighten up bolts out of habit. I will loosen up the shear pin I put in and check the other pin and check auger thank you for your help .


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think Ariens is doesn't suffer from the over tightening of shear bolts as much as the MTD type machines. The Ariens augers are much thicker metal so less likely to squeeze and clamp themselves to the auger shaft. Just don't get crazy with them.

I think the scary part here is that you left the engine running while attempting to untangle the fence from the augers? That could have turned into a big mess if the auger would have came on by itself.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I think the scary part here is that you left the engine running while attempting to untangle the fence from the augers? That could have turned into a big mess if the auger would have came on by itself.


That also caught my attention when I first read it. It's fortunate no one was hurt & it's good the OP realizes he should have shut it down right away.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Runner50 said:


> That also caught my attention when I first read it. It's fortunate no one was hurt & it's good the OP realizes he should have shut it down right away.


Good Advise. *NEVER EVER* try to fix or remove anything on a moving vehicle. Serious injury or even death may result.


----------

